# Skin problems



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi all, my beloved fat mouse Circe developed an abscess a few weeks ago which was drained and antibotics prescribed. At the same time another developed and a week after previous treatment she was back to the vets where the new and the previous one were drained/redrained and more antibiotics given. We are now two weeks on and shall be returning to the vet tomorrow. One of the abscesses has refilled and the area of skin around her neck is sore and weeping. One abscess has successfully drained but left a gaping hole in her skin which, although the wound itself looks clean, lymph seems to be seeping from the inside. I am keeping the wounds clean and applying Johnson's tea tree skin cream to the sore area of skin. I have not put anything on the hole in her skin for fear of doing more harm than good. Is there any advice any of you can give me about keeping the wounds healthy until I can get her to the vet. Many Thanks.


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

update: Circe has had other abscess drained and baytril prescribed again. The vet has also given us manuka and clover honey to help to heal the damaged skin tissue. We also have to put her on paper bedding to keep the wound clear of usual substrate. If she has not shown improvement by next week's appointment then she will need to be pts for her own welfare - so fingers crossed that she makes a good recovery.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Fingers crossed she picks up a bit. What you can do to bathe the wounds is two teaspoons of salt mixed in a warm cup of water, and syringed onto the wound. At work we have a cat that is resistant to a lot of antibiotics, and so far we are having a lot of success with salt water bathing twice daily.


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for that Kallan and I will remember that for the future. Sadly we lost Circe last week. After the final draining of the abscess she kept seeping fluid from her wounds and even though we kept giving her fluids and tending her wounds, we think she became dehydrated and crossed the Rainbow Bridge. Another shocker came a couple of days later when her seemingly healthy sister Hecate died from what we can only fathom was a broken heart as they were very close. Its been a bit traumatic for us as they were our original girls. We are now left with the terrible trio Juno, Cybele and Nicneven (Little Nicky


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh Jo, I'm sorry to hear that  Hopefully the others will be ok.


----------



## chirkowatson (May 11, 2010)

Well its really very said to hear about the mouse. But i would suggest you to give a healthy and fresh cheese for meal as it will make him healthy and also the i suggest you to use *Peroxisome proliferator-activated receptor-β* for your mouse it will surely him it soon.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Please do not post on old threads - this mouse has died but you are trying to give (incorrect) advice. Cheese is actually bad for mice and the 'treatment' you mention has nothing to do with the problem, it is to do with fats.


----------

